# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > हमारा स्वास्थ्य >  ☻शाकाहारी ☻

## jeet6162

*
*
*
उत्तम स्वास्थ्य के लिए शाकाहारी बनें*

----------


## jeet6162

नए शोध के अनुसार, शाकाहारी  होना हमारे शरीर के लिए बहुत फायदेमंद है। जो लोग सब्जियों से अधिक प्रोटीन  प्राप्त करते हैं उनका रक्तचाप सामान्य रहता है जबकि मांस का अधिक सेवन  करने वाले ज्यादातर लोग हाई ब्लड प्रेशर के शिकार होते हैं। 

स्वस्थ  भोजन ही तन और मन को स्वस्थ रखता है। स्वस्थ भोजन से आशय है, वह भोजन  जिसमें खनिज पदार्थ, प्रोटीन,कार्बोहाइ  ्रेड और विटामिन सहित कई पोषक तत्व  हों। ये सभी चीजें समान अनुपात में हों तो भोजन शरीर के लिए अमृत बन जाता  है। भोजन तभी स्वस्थ है जब तक प्राकृतिक हो।

संतुलित  शाकाहारी भोजन शरीर को सभी पोषक तत्व प्रदान करता है।  यही नहीं,वह हृदय  रोग, कैंसर,उच्च रक्तचाप,मधुमेह,जोड़  ों का दर्द व अन्य कई बीमारियों से हमें  बचाता भी है। नए शोध के अनुसार,शाकाहारी होना हमारे शरीर के लिए बहुत  फायदेमंद है। जो लोग सब्जियों से अधिक प्रोटीन प्राप्त करते हैं उनका  रक्तचाप सामान्य रहता है जबकि मांस का अधिक सेवन करने वाले ज्यादातर लोग  हाई ब्लड प्रेशर के शिकार होते हैं।

----------


## jeet6162

लंदन में हुए शोध के अनुसार  उन लोगों में हाई ब्लड प्रेशर ज्यादा पाया गया जो मांस से अधिक प्रोटीन  प्राप्त करते थे। अनुसंधान के अनुसार, शाकाहारी प्रोटीन में एमीनो एसिड  पाया जाता है। यह शरीर में जाकर ब्लड प्रेशर को नियंत्रित करता है।  सब्जियों में एमीनो एसिड के साथ-साथ मैग्नेशियम भी पाया जाता है। यह हमारे  रक्तचाप को नियंत्रित रखता है। अधिक मांसाहार करने वाले लोगों में फाइबर की  भी कमी पाई गई है। 

फाइबर  हमें अनाज से मिलता है। दाल, फलों का रस और सलाद से कई पोषक तत्व मिलते  हैं। ये हमारे शरीर के वजन को भी संतुलित रखते हैं। ज्यादा मांसाहार मोटापा  भी बढ़ा देता है। मांस में वसा की मात्रा बहुत होती है। हमारे शरीर को सबसे  ज्यादा जरूरत होती है कार्बोहाड्रेट की। अगर आप सोचते हैं कि यह मांस में  मिलेगा तो आप गलत हैं, क्योंकि मांस में कार्बोहाइड्रेट बिलकुल नहीं होता।  यह ब्रेड, रोटी, केले और आलू वगैरह में पाया जाता है।

----------


## jeet6162

कार्बोहाइड्रेट की कमी से  मधुमेह जैसी बीमारियाँ हो सकती हैं। कैल्शियम शरीर को न मिले तो हमारी  हड्डियाँ और दाँत तक कमजोर हो जाते हैं। कैल्शियम कभी भी मांस से नहीं  मिलता। यह दूध, बादाम और दूध से बनी चीजों जैसे दही-पनीर से मिलता है।  हीमोग्लोबिन की कमी से व्यक्ति एनीमिया का शिकार हो जाता है। इसका स्तर  मांस के सेवन से कभी नहीं बढ़ता। यह हरी पत्तेदार सब्जियों, पुदीना और गुड़  आदि में अधिक मात्रा में पाया जाता है।

भरपूर पौष्टिक खाना शरीर को ऊर्जा देता है जो मांस से नहीं मिल सकता। हरी पत्तेदार सब्जियों में विटामिन 'के'   भी होता है। इसकी कमी से रक्तस्राव होने का डर रहता है। मनुष्य मूलतः  शाकाहारी है। ज्यादा मांसाहार से चिड़चिड़ेपन के साथ स्वभाव उग्र होने लगता  है। यह वस्तुतः तन के साथ मन को भी अस्वस्थ कर देता है। प्रकृति ने कितनी  चीजें दी हैं जिन्हें खाकर हम स्वस्थ रह सकते है फिर मांस ही क्यों? अब तय  आपको करना है कि शाकाहार बेहतर है या मांसाहार।

----------


## chandni

जी जीत जी , मै आपकी बात से सहमत हूँ 
शाकाहार ही बेस्ट हे 
अपने स्वाद के लिए किसी अन्य जीव की जान लेना तो राक्षसी प्रव्रत्ति हे

----------


## robin hood

> *
> *
> *
> उत्तम स्वास्थ्य के लिए शाकाहारी बनें*


क्या विज्ञापन हें शाकाहार का

----------


## sultania

> जी जीत जी , मै आपकी बात से सहमत हूँ 
> शाकाहार ही बेस्ट हे 
> अपने स्वाद के लिए किसी अन्य जीव की जान लेना तो राक्षसी प्रव्रत्ति हे


एक अध्ययन मैं ये बात सामने आयी है की अधिकांश लगभग सभी आतंकवादी ओर क्रीमनल सभी मांसाहारी है ,कृपया शाकाहार अपनाये ,समाज को बचाये ।

----------


## rajkumarjolly

I do agree with all of u veg is best for our health and it give us a long and healthy life.

----------


## Salonee

> जी जीत जी , मै आपकी बात से सहमत हूँ 
> शाकाहार ही बेस्ट हे 
> अपने स्वाद के लिए किसी अन्य जीव की जान लेना तो राक्षसी प्रव्रत्ति हे





> एक अध्ययन मैं ये बात सामने आयी है की अधिकांश लगभग सभी आतंकवादी ओर क्रीमनल सभी मांसाहारी है ,कृपया शाकाहार अपनाये ,समाज को बचाये ।


मै आपके विचार से पूर्णतः सहमत हूँ .........................शाकाहार ही उत्तम आहार हे

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

मैं भी सहमत हूँ जनाब <<<<<<<<<<<<<<

शाकाहार सचमुच उत्तम आहार है जनाब >>>>>>>>>>>>



shakahar /pure vegetarian
Vegetarian hone  ke fayde ab jane  Hindi me.
Protein ke better option vegetarian food me hote hai.
Jane vegetarian food me kon se tatva paye jate hai.
High blood pressure se bachne ke liye shudh shaakhaari bane.

----------


## navinc4u

> *
> *
> *
> उत्तम स्वास्थ्य के लिए शाकाहारी बनें*
> 
> Attachment 753582


क्या इनका उपभोग भी शाकाहार है तो फिर मै  इस तरह के भोजन की प्रतीक्षा में हूँ

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

बहुत ही अच्छी बात है जनाब <<<<<<<<<

----------


## loolugupta

bhai mai bhi inke liye shakahari banunga

----------


## loolugupta

mujhe to bas yahi chahiye

----------


## arihant_noida

> *
> *
> *
> उत्तम स्वास्थ्य के लिए शाकाहारी बनें*
> 
> Attachment 753582


*ये कौन सा शाकाहार है मित्रों*

----------


## Kamal Ji

यह सूत्र बहुत सुलझे हुए सदस्य,  भाई जीत जी द्वारा बनाया गया है.
पता नही अब कहाँ नदारद हो गए है.

----------


## suraj01

> *
> *
> *
> उत्तम स्वास्थ्य के लिए शाकाहारी बनें*
> 
> Attachment 753582


ये सन्देश का तरीका सही है शाकाहारी बनने का

----------


## suraj01

> *
> *
> *
> उत्तम स्वास्थ्य के लिए शाकाहारी बनें*
> 
> Attachment 753582


मैं तो ये पत्ते क्कचे ही खा जाऊँगा

----------

